# Sims 2- Help with MagicISO/Virtual CD Drive Installation



## Kuneko (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, I'm thoroughly frustrated with my Sims 2 game!

I recently downloaded it off BitTorrent (the 4CD one) and was able to install it no problem with MagicISO. Then It wouldn't play and kept telling me to insert the proper CD, so I downloaded a No CD Fix and hooray! Everything worked fine and dandy until today. 

I dunno if this has any bearing, but I tried to mount the Sims 2 Seasons EP to Magic ISO, it didn't work, so then I decideed to just go back to playing.

Except whenever I click on the No CD Fix or even the regular .exe file, nothing at all happens. The game doesn't even start up. So, after a bit of searching, I decided to uninstall it and install it again... except now MagicISO won't work and I repeatedly get 'Cannot locate the CD-ROM: Please insert the correct CD-ROM, Select OK and Restart Application' messages. 

Sooo to summarize, it wouldn't even open, I uninstalled it, and now I can't even install it again. Help?  Thankyou very much.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Read the forum rules. We don't offer any support for pirate software or cracks. Thread closed.


----------

